# History Lesson - World Record Redfish NC 1984



## tom_in_orl

http://www.ncfisheries.net/content/resource/red_drum.htm










"In 1984, a giant red drum was caught off Hatteras Island that weighed 94 pounds, 2 ounces; aside from being the state record red drum, this is also a world record for all tackle. North Carolina has produced 10 out of 16 current world records for red drum."


----------

